# massey 210-4



## massy2104 (Mar 27, 2011)

hello my grandfather has a massey fergurson 210-4 with a front loader on it and he broke the front end on it. the bearing got bad in the front left side and broke the housing. we can get the housing fixed but it is really expense (1500-2000$) but the problem is no one makes the bearing he needs any more. does anyone know of a good website to look for used parts off of and anyone have and used parts? thanks alot


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You'd sure think that some bearings supply house would have your fix, but I have no suggestions for you, but still wanted to welcome you to our forum, and wish you good luck. Hope you can get it together, and I know you will find a solution. Christopher.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe Eastern Bearing could help..believe they still have websitie.


----------



## realscout (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a complete 210-4 massey tractor taken apart with low hours but bad engine.
Located in Hamilton Ontario.
can be reached at: [email protected]


----------



## alanj (Jun 21, 2012)

*alanj*



massy2104 said:


> hello my grandfather has a massey fergurson 210-4 with a front loader on it and he broke the front end on it. the bearing got bad in the front left side and broke the housing. we can get the housing fixed but it is really expense (1500-2000$) but the problem is no one makes the bearing he needs any more. does anyone know of a good website to look for used parts off of and anyone have and used parts? thanks alot


I have a 1984 MF 210-4 and broke the R front axel. Would you want to sell the right one if you still have it.


----------



## Hilltop (Dec 27, 2012)

I m looking for the tie rods with the ends for both sides of a 210-4 1982.
Also chain with turn buckle for 3 point.If you have any ideas where I might find those parts it would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## buggyman7746 (Jan 3, 2014)

Is your ring and pinion on front 4x4 good? If it is and yuo can get me part numbers .I would be interested in buying them. Don email [email protected]


----------

